# Barack Obama has done it again!!!



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

*How low will he go? Obama gives Japan's Emperor Akihito a wow bow (Updated with video, pic)*

November 14, 2009 |  3:38 am


*(UPDATES:* 12:22 p.m. A brief news video has been added below, showing the greeting in this photograph. Contrary to some claims, the video shows no reciprocal bow by the emperor, who traditionally bows to no one. And we've added a file photo from 2007 of Vice President Dick Cheney greeting the Japanese Emperor in the same door way in a different fashion.)
How low will the new American president go for the world's royalty?

This photo will get Democrat President *Obama* a lot of approving nods in Japan this weekend, especially among the older generation of Japanese who still pay attention to the royal family living in its downtown castle. Very low bows like this are a sign of great respect and deference to a superior.
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/.a/6a00d8341c630a53ef012875a1ae37970c-popupTo some in the United States, however, an upright handshake might have looked better. (See Cheney-Akihito photo, right).
Remember *Michelle Obama* casually patting Britain's *Queen Elizabeth* on the back during their Buckingham Palace visit? America's royalty tends to make movies and get bad reviews and lots of money as a sign of respect. 
Obama could receive some frowns back home as he did for his not-quite-this-low-or-maybe-about-the-same-bow to the Saudi king not so long ago. (See photo here)
Akihito, who turns 76 next month, is the eldest son and fifth child of Emperor *Showa*, the name given to an emperor and his reign after his death. 
Emperor Showa is better known abroad by the life name of *Hirohito.* He became emperor in 1925 and died in 1989, the longest historically-known rule of the nation's 125 emperors.
Hirohito presided over his nation's growth from an undeveloped agrarian economy into the expansionist military power and ally of Nazi Germany of the 1930's.
And, later, Japan became a global economic giant. Hirohito, along with Prime Minister *Hideki Tojo,* who authorized the 1941 attack on Pearl Harbor, were much reviled abroad during World War II.
Historically, debate has simmered over how much of a political puppet Hirohito was to the country's military before and during the war. 
Even after Democratic President *Harry Truman* ordered the two atom bombs dropped on Hiroshima and Nagasaki in the summer of 1945, there were strong forces within Japan that wanted to continue to fight the Americans in the spirit of kamikaze suicide pilots.
But Akihito's father went on national radio, the first time his subjects had ever heard Hirohito's voice, and without using the inflammatory word "surrender," pronounced that the country must "accept the unacceptable." It did.
As the conquering Allied general and then presiding officer of the U.S. occupation, Gen. *Douglas MacArthur,* decided to allow Japan to keep its emperor as a ceremonial unifying institution within a nascent democracy. 
Tojo, on the other hand, was hanged. 
MacArthur treated Emperor Hirohito respectfully but, as his body language in this black and white postwar photo demonstrates, was not particularly deferential. 
(But then MacArthur was not known as a particularly deferential person, as Truman discovered just before firing him later. But that's another war.)
Akihito was born during Japan's conquering of China and was evacuated during the devastating American fire-bombing of Tokyo, which was built largely of wood in those days. 
The future emperor learned English during the U.S. occupation, but, inexplicably, his father ordered that his oldest boy not receive an Army commission as previous imperial heirs always had.
Akihito assumed the throne on Jan. 7, 1989. Within weeks he began a series of formal expressions of remorse to Asian countries for Japan's actions during his*....*

...father's reign. In 2003, he underwent surgery for prostate cancer.
In 1959, Akihito married *Michiko Shoda*, the first commoner allowed to enter the Japanese royal family. That was two years before the birth of Akihito's future presidential guest, Barack Obama.
*Joe Biden* was already 17 by then. But he wasn't a senator.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Why doesn't Odrama just lick the guys F-ing boots?


----------



## cj3441 (Oct 14, 2004)

Harley387 said:


> Why doesn't Odrama just lick the guys F-ing boots?


Because he would probably stop at his balls.


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

*Obama's Japan bow*

This guy just keeps finding ways to humiliate this country.

Outrage in Washington over Obama's Japan bow - Yahoo! News


----------



## Omega (Oct 14, 2009)

How disgraceful to the US, to show respect to another leader, in their own custom. GD everyone needs to become American and follow our traditions. I'm supprised he didn't just hand the country over to him right there.

Come on really? This offends you all that much? That he followed their tradition and bowed to their leader. It was not like he bowed down in submission but followed one of their cutoms, ojigi, which is used to show respect. The higher ranking the person, the lower the bow.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Omega said:


> How disgraceful to the US, to show respect to another leader, in their own custom. GD everyone needs to become American and follow our traditions. I'm supprised he didn't just hand the country over to him right there.
> 
> Come on really? This offends you all that much? That he followed their tradition and bowed to their leader. It was not like he bowed down in submission but followed one of their cutoms, ojigi, which is a way to show respect.


 Since the founding of this country it has been tradition to NEVER bow before another country's leadership for the same reason we NEVER allow them to fly their flag superior to ours. We may treat them as equals but never as our betters.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

So, it doesnt bother you he bowed to the King of Saudia Arabia?? A Country that lets their men rape, kill and torture their women ..You have a mother right, A sister? A wife ? A daughter ? You respect woman ? ......He can take his American apology tour and go fist himself!


----------



## Omega (Oct 14, 2009)

It was a customary greeting, not that he kneeled before him. It is a custom in their country to greet each other with a bow, whether a nod of the head to a long low bow like he did. Typically, the more respectable a person is, the lower the bow. It was a curteous statement, not a "You're better than us" so I bow to you statement.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Omega said:


> It was a customary greeting, not that he kneeled before him. It is a custom in their country to greet each other with a bow, whether a nod of the head to a long low bow like he did. Typically, the more respectable a person is, the lower the bow. It was a curteous statement, not a "You're better than us" so I bow to you statement.


 He was not in a dojo.He was representing this country and no, I dont like it one bit when the UNited States President looks like he is sucking dick.


----------



## Omega (Oct 14, 2009)

7costanza said:


> So, it doesnt bother you he bowed to the King of Saudia Arabia?? A Country that lets their men rape, kill and torture their women ..You have a mother right, A sister? A wife ? A daughter ? You respect woman ? ......He can take his American apology tour and go fist himself!


Yes it does. When dealing with people who have horrendous Human Rights Records, we need to show them as little respect as possible and stand tall and firm.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Omega said:


> How disgraceful to the US, to show respect to another leader, in their own custom. GD everyone needs to become American and follow our traditions. I'm supprised he didn't just hand the country over to him right there.
> 
> Come on really? This offends you all that much? That he followed their tradition and bowed to their leader. It was not like he bowed down in submission but followed one of their cutoms, ojigi, which is used to show respect. * The higher ranking the person, the lower the bow*.


By you're own words, The Other heads of state should have bowed as well. Why did they not? I grant the point the "Community activist in Chief" is not of Head of State caliber. Also, If this is how he chooses to show respect, Some of who head nations that shit all over the USA that, Why did he not bow to the Queen of England? Instead he and his wife touched her shoulder,(Big sign of disrespect), And hand her some gifts from Best Buy?


----------



## Omega (Oct 14, 2009)

Do Brits typically greet each other with a customary bow? I'm not sure, possibly, but most Western customs involve hand shaking, hugging, or kissing the cheeks. I could see if Obama was to have bowed down and kissed his ring, or boots, but I think everyone is blowing this way out of proportion.

A best buy gift is great, what else do you get a woman who has everything? 

Remember, lets keep it light hearted, and with a grain of salt.:t:

*Edited because I can't spell today.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

This country fought a war of independence so that we, as Americans, would never have to bow our heads to any Sovereignty. Blood has been shed to protect that hard fought freedom. In my opinion this guy has set us back 200+ years.


----------



## Omega (Oct 14, 2009)

Really...200 years over a simple bow. You all realize there is more than one use for a bow, and I am pretty sure that he was not showing submission.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

OK at first before I saw the Picture I was willing to give him a break as a slight-bow with hands clapped together is a common way of meeting/greeting in Japan and it has nothing to to with ones status but it is done out of respect of each other. 

However looking at the Pic that is not how the Japanese bow is done for a simple Formal greeting. 

The bow Obama is more like one a subject would make to a ruler.

So in short Obama Fails again.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Omega said:


> It was a customary greeting, not that he kneeled before him. It is a custom in their country to greet each other with a bow, whether a nod of the head to a long low bow like he did. *Typically, the more respectable a person is, the lower the bow.* It was a curteous statement, not a "You're better than us" so I bow to you statement.





Omega said:


> Really...200 years over a simple bow. *You all realize there is more than one use for a bow, and I am pretty sure that he was not showing submission*.


It seems you're contradicting yourself a bit. You are correct that a bow can be a sign of submission or respect. However, if it were a sign of respect among peers; then, both men should have bowed to the same level. When obama bows as he did, he indicated to the world that he is beneath the man he's bowing to. It's disrespectful to this country & the men and women who have served to protect and defend it.



> bow (verb) 1. to cease from competition or resistance: submit, yield. 2. to bend the head, body, or knee in reverence, submission or shame


 from Merriam-Webste's Collegiate Dictionary.

This was definitely not a polite greeting between peers. He lowered himself into a position of submission. He reminds me of a dog who rolls over & shows you his belly because he knows you just caught him doing something he shouldn't, so he becomes submissive because he is desperate for your approval. obama is definitely not the alpha dog that this country needs and deserves.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Thank you HH....well said.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

President Obama is without honor. His actions are going to cause a lot of needless deaths.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

For cripes sake, this ne'er-do-well spends more time bent at the waist than Eva Angelina.


----------



## Omega (Oct 14, 2009)

HistoryHound said:


> It seems you're contradicting yourself a bit. You are correct that a bow can be a sign of submission or respect. However, if it were a sign of respect among peers; then, both men should have bowed to the same level. When obama bows as he did, he indicated to the world that he is beneath the man he's bowing to. It's disrespectful to this country & the men and women who have served to protect and defend it.
> 
> from Merriam-Webste's Collegiate Dictionary.
> 
> This was definitely not a polite greeting between peers. He lowered himself into a position of submission. He reminds me of a dog who rolls over & shows you his belly because he knows you just caught him doing something he shouldn't, so he becomes submissive because he is desperate for your approval. obama is definitely not the alpha dog that this country needs and deserves.


Date: circa 1656
*:* a bending of the head or body in respect, submission, assent, or salutation; _also_ *:* a show of respect or submission

from Merriam-Webste's Collegiate Dictionary.

Now, that we have it established that it can be used as a show of either respect or submission, I believe it to be out of respect. It is apparent to me however that most of you will always find a reason to complain about Obama no matter how trivial the complaint is. If he cured cancer you would complain because of the population increase. If he sent illegals back you'd complain because there would be no one to cook your food at the restaurants. or If he brought absolute world peace there is no one to kill. Is there anything he can do to make you happy? How about if he changed parties? If it was Bush, McCain, Regan, or any other Republican this would not even be an issue:t:


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

See, was that so hard Omega....another happy MC noob...next.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I don't think the Japanese use Webster's to define their cultural traditions.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

As someone who has studied Japanese culture and language let me dive into this a bit.

Ojig (bowing in Japan) is very simple. As I said before it is a short simple bow with both hands clapped together (Women) or hands to the side (Men). Normally done when greeting, thanking, excusing oneself. 

In Japan physical contact is often uncomfortable and is not a custom there.

Bowing may be a bit different based on the relationship between the two parties but normally people of the same social status/age bow the same and often it is shallow about 15 degrees.

Examples of this bow would be: (Prime Minister/Emperor to a President or other Prime minister or king, CEO to CEO, Other people of equal status.

Example of a meduim bow would be: (Student to teacher, Young man/woman to Older man/woman, Child to Parent.

Deep Bow would primely be: (Subject to Emporer, Subject to Person of Very High Status) 

The deeper the bow the longer the bow should take place as well. In non formal situations a nod may suffice for a bow.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

CJIS said:


> As someone who has studied Japanese culture and language let me dive into this a bit.


You forgot the most important part CJIS-San, as Mr. Miyagi said; _WHEN BOW - ALWAYS LOOK EYE!_


----------



## Kem25 (Aug 7, 2007)

If it was Bush, McCain, Regan, or any other Republican this would not even be an issue


Wow considering the media (Aside from Fox) smells of Obama's ball sack thats a pretty bold statement! Your own lefty media is upset about this and for what I feel is pretty good reason. Obama has no clue how to deal with foreign leaders as should be expected with his extensive (voting present) years of service to this country! As the American President Obama represents the American people and I promise you I would never bow to the leader of Japan, Saudi Arabia or any other nation. Of course you have reporters bowing to Obama so maybe he is trying to change AMerican traditions....oh wait thats a whole different rant!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

KozmoKramer said:


> You forgot the most important part CJIS-San, as Mr. Miyagi said; _WHEN BOW - ALWAYS LOOK EYE!_


This is true however. I was just trying to get the point across that Obama did not bow correctly.

There rest of the proper mannerisms I might have to cover some other time when Obama Screws up on them too.


----------



## Omega (Oct 14, 2009)

I would bow to a leader of another country as I would to leaders of this country wether I agree with thie politics or not. I would do it as a show of respect not of submission. Silly Americans always thinking they are too good to show others respect.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

So ...once again YOU respect the King of Saudia Arabia...wow nice morals Omega.


----------



## Omega (Oct 14, 2009)

Sorry let me rephrase that I was at my father-in-laws and was trying to punch out a response before leaving...I would bow a respectable leader of another country. You will never see me bow down to King Abdullah, President Omar al-Bashir, Kim Jong-il, or any other leader who does not respect human life in any manner.

As far as their politics I was refering to American politics. As a sign of respect of the office they hold not of the person themselves. Sorry, my parents taught me to respect others. However, I would never bow down to anyone.

*edit Actually re-reading my original post, I never said that I would bow down to every leader, I just stated that I would bow to another leader

...and why are my morals being called into question? I am the one who respects others, you all wont even let gays openly serve in the military  :t:


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Hey Omega, did your parents teach you self respect? Thats a rhetorical question, we already know the answer.


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

Due to Article 88 of the UCMJ, I have "no comment" at this time.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

CPT Chaos said:


> Due to Article 88 of the UCMJ, I have "no comment" at this time.


 Stay safe brother.


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks JAP, at this time I'm Retired Reserve, so I'm very safe. (I think)

Did the 20, waiting for the check in he mail.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

lol, I misunderstood the article 88 ref....I saw the avatar and thought you were in the sandbox  thanks for the service .


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Omega has mistaken submission for respect.


----------



## Kem25 (Aug 7, 2007)

I was watching something last night that was talking about how upset the Japanese were....It seems it is their best economical interest for the president of the US to be seen as a strong leader and this whole bow thing has them worried that OBummer is bad. But I guess its a good thing we still have the Kool Aid drinking Obots who think this guy can do nothing wrong.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I don't normally debate people unless I know they can keep up, so I was content to make my point, sit back & watch what happens. But since you decided to quote me, I'll grant you a few minutes of my time.



Omega said:


> Date: circa 1656
> *:* a bending of the head or body in respect, submission, assent, or salutation; _also_ *:* a show of respect or submission


I didn't include the 1656 definition because it's redundant & I felt I could make my point without repeating myself.



Omega said:


> Now, that we have it established that it can be used as a show of either respect or submission, I believe it to be out of respect.


That's one of the great things about this country that obama shows so little respect for. You are free to believe what you choose & I'm free to believe that you have no idea what you're talking about.



Omega said:


> It is apparent to me however that most of you will always find a reason to complain about Obama no matter how trivial the complaint is.


Clearly, you don't know me. If you did, you would know that I once agreed with obama. I too think Kanye is a jack ass.



Omega said:


> If he sent illegals back you'd complain because there would be no one to cook your food at the restaurants.


Sounds like someone didn't get the chicken nuggets he ordered. You do know that American citizens and legal aliens work there too. Don't you?



Omega said:


> Is there anything he can do to make you happy? How about if he changed parties?


Yes, he could resign & I would be happy. If he took the rest of his cronies with him; then, I'd be elated.



Omega said:


> If it was Bush, McCain, Regan, or any other Republican this would not even be an issue


Do you know why it wouldn't be an issue? Because they all knew their place & would never put themselves in a position of submission.



dcs2244 said:


> I don't think the Japanese use Webster's to define their cultural traditions.


I know. I just wanted to make sure I sourced my quote. Don't want any nasty copyright letters from the dictionary people 



CJIS said:


> As someone who has studied Japanese culture and language let me dive into this a bit.
> 
> Ojig (bowing in Japan) is very simple. As I said before it is a short simple bow with both hands clapped together (Women) or hands to the side (Men). Normally done when greeting, thanking, excusing oneself.
> 
> ...


This isn't about obama following a Japanese custom. It's about him showing weakness & repeatedly disrespecting this country. See CJIS's post. I think he clearly defined the difference for you.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

HH, I was tuning around the AM dial a couple of days ago and heard the EVIL Glenn Beck say that the presidents bow was one signifying "...apology..." I don't know how true that is (everything I know about the Japanese I learned watching "The Wandering Kid" series ), but it dovetails nicely with his refusal recently to support President Truman's decision to decant a little sunshine over Hiroshima and Nagasaki...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

These are too good to pass up !!


The liberals are asking us to give Obama time. 
We agree and think 25 to life would be appropriate. 
**********************

America needs Obamacare like Nancy Pelosi needs a Halloween mask. 
**********************

Q: Have you heard about McDonalds new Obama Value Meal? 
A: Order anything you like and the guy behind you has to pay for it. 
**********************

Q: What does Barack Obama call lunch with a convicted felon? 
A: A fund raiser. 
**********************

Q: What's the difference between Obama's cabinet and a penitentiary? 
A: One is filled with tax evaders, blackmailers and threats to society. 
The other is for housing prisoners. 
**********************

If Pelosi, Reid, Kerry and Obama were on a boat in the middle 
of the ocean and it sank, who would be saved? .... America! 
**********************

If Nancy Pelosi has her face lifted one more time she'll have a beard! 
**********************

Q: What's the difference between Obama and his dog, Bo? 
A: Bo has papers.​


----------

